# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Dtruire une session  la fermeture d'une fentre.

## dell77

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de dtruire une session ds qu'on ferme une fentre.

Je m'explique, en faite, ds que j'ouvre une fentre, une session est bien cree, ce qui veut dire que si quatres fentres sont ouvertes, quatres session sont crees. Mais par contre, quand je ferme les fentres, elle ne sont pas tout de suite dtruites. C'est le timeout qui le fait..

Voil voil

----------


## Mobius

un peu de javascript qui fait un appel a ton serveur lorsque tu ferme la fenetre pour demander de fermer la session pourrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## dell77

Yep, mais si tu parle du unload ca passe pas, parce que ca l'appelle aussi quand tu change de page.

----------


## Mobius

dans ce cas la je vois plus un problme de javascript

A toi de vrifier la destination lors du changement de page... et tu ne dtruit ta session que si tu ne fais pas un changement de page.

J'ai deja eut des probmes similaire pour des rechargement de page. C'est un peu lourd mais c'est la seule solution que je vois

----------


## yolepro

Bonjour dell77,

Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster.

Premier sujet sur lequel je tombe :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...ion+d%E9truire

----------


## dell77

Oupz sorry.

----------


## dell77

> Bonjour dell77,
> 
> Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster.
> 
> Premier sujet sur lequel je tombe :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...ion+d%E9truire



En regardant les anciens post, ca dit comment dtruire une session, mais c'est pas du tout mon problme..
Mon problme c'est plutot de savoir quand une fenetre est ferme.

----------


## OButterlin

Pour ton problme de "onclose", il n'existe pas de moyen simple pour le grer.
Je te propose un truc :
dans ta page :
- tu dclares une variable (disons transitionPage="0");
- tu dfinis une fonction (disons closePage()) lie  onunload
- a chaque fois que tu veux soumettre ton formulaire ou utiliser un lien (href...), tu positionnes transitionPage="1" avant
- dans ta fonction closePage(), tu testes la valeur de transitionPage, si "0" => c'est une fermeture de la fentre...

C'est pas top, mais je n'ai pas mieux...

A+

----------

